# Introduction



## Manti-Rich (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi! My name is Rich. I am new to the Mantid Forum, and quite new to the craft of rearing Mantids. I am so new I do not even know for sure what Genus of Oothecae I have had the pleasure of culturing to the hatching and now rearing my remaining L2 instars. Please help if you can in identifying what I have. I will post pics of the empty Oothecae and perhaps a pic or two of a sample Nymph. My background is Biology with some University Entomology. Mostly my life's experience and interest is in a green approach to Ecology and life itself in a crowded planet.

Yours truly,

Rich in Carson, CA

P.S. Looking for a subadult pair of Orchids.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

im new to this forum too!  and the raising of mantids as well! I'm more interested in the larger species, but the smaller species, I notice, are more brightly colored, etc. But i could be wrong...Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## wuwu (Jun 2, 2007)

welcome rich! i'm practically your neighbor, i live in irvine.


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Rich


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome Rich


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2007)

Howdy Rich!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Richy-Rich! Welcome! :lol:


----------

